
China's startups advertise for ‘good-looking’ tech workers - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-china-sexy-tech-workers-20190308-story.html
======
wolfgke
This would not lure me into their tech company for the simple reason that I
know that these women are out of my league.

